# KFire Text to Speech plays over my bluetooth enabled car radio!



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay!  I really like the text to speech voice this time.    I was so excited to hook this up to my car stereo because I can now listen to all of my books while driving


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jaspertyler said:


> Yay! I really like the text to speech voice this time.  I was so excited to hook this up to my car stereo because I can now listen to all of my books while driving


Can you do audiobooks this way, too? Seems like you should be able to.

Betsy


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep . I already do this with my iPhone and now I can also do it with my Kindle fire.  Yay!


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

Call me confused! is this an app? a hardware device? only on new models?  Any links?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's for the new models with bluetooth and is built in; you would have to pair it with the bluetooth speakers, etc.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's for the new models with bluetooth and is built in; you would have to pair it with the bluetooth speakers, etc.
> 
> Betsy


Right. Specifically the HD Fires. The 7" began arriving on Friday. . . the 8.9" models are due the end of November.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Probably a stupid question but I was excited when my car came with cassette player/radio and a really basic cup holder.  Keep in mind this was late in 1991, for a new 1992 model 

Maybe 8 years ago I had a CD player/radio installed in place of the original.  No Mp3, no bluetooth, etc.

So..if I replace what I have, what features would I want to work with my new Fire when it comes in November?  I still want to be able to play my CDs but would love to use the Fire.  

This is the probably stupd question but I assume I can find a unit and have it installed but still use the existing speakers?

I'd probably use it more playing music (non CD) since I so often have a passenger, either a friend or even more often one of the patients I drive to treatment, so I wouldn't be listening to a book with any of them.

OK.. another question in general.. when you play audio books or now one from Kindle using the voice, does it save your place (like it does in an ebook)?   My current unit of course  has no way to do that with a book on CD,  so I couldn't listen to a book on the way to a patient's home, then play music with them and go back to the book.

I know this isn't strictly a Fire question, but my new Fire will open up options for me.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's pretty simple; you just need to make sure the new system has an "aux" or "line in" input jack; then you get an adapter cable that goes from your headphone jack on the Fire to the input jack on the car stereo system.  It's become a pretty standardized thing, it shouldn't be difficult to find a system with it.  And Radio Shack carries the cables, I have one I use with rental cars (none of our cars have the input jacks).

Betsy


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

The car radio I am talking about came with my car.  It is bluetooth enabled so I don't need any cables, but what Betsy said will work as well


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I guess I have time to research it (didn't order the smaller new Fire).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I knew jaspertyler was talking about bluetooth, but for some reason, I wasn't thinking about that being available as an aftermarket item.  I guess I was thinking there was more to it than just the car stereo, but from looking at Best Buy, apparently you can add bluetooth-enbled stereos.  So, you have options!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

LOVE having options!!  But of course I have to pay for the Fire, first..  and we are now paying tax at Amazon in California.. they gave in.. but will have in state warehouses so supposedly at least some items won't have to be shipped across the country.

I'll have to check what Fry's has available and they install too.  In good time.


----------



## French (Aug 19, 2010)

Just a word of caution on after market bluetooth stereos.  Some can be used to make phone calls, some can be used to stream content from a smart phone or kindle fire via bluetooth...in my experience of shopping them for my CR-V over a year ago FEW of them could do both.

I wanted a hands free solution but of course the jack input mentioned in this thread is always an option.  But if you are trying to find a stereo that you can both make calls and stream content you want to be careful.  In the end I only found 2 that were compatible with my vehicle.  And while I'm thrilled with the content streaming, the bluetooth phone calls are bad enough I finally gave up and just use a headset for that.


----------

